# My evo 6.5 TME Tommi Makinen Red Passion



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

and my black diamond


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool! i had a 6.5mak once


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Well done, Valerio. The TME is awesome. ;-)

Carlo


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

johnny_0 said:


> Well done, Valerio. The TME is awesome. ;-)
> 
> Carlo



hello carlo , when arrives yours impreza spec-c type RA?


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

That TME is the tits! wish we got early evos in the states!


----------

